# Pictures of my litter



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

Some pictures of my litter  







[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]

It was really hard for me to get pictures of my black ones, for some reason.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh my gosh so tiny, they are absolutely adorable <3


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

How cute! You did a great job breeding/


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Awe, Man those guys are dang cute! They are so adorable next to that huge wheel, lol.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

So cute! I really love the first two mice. The gray ones.


----------

